
Softmaker 2018 for Linux released - jk2323
https://shop.softmaker.com/shop/shop.php?go&products&lang=en
======
jk2323
One of the few commercials Linux software that I use. If you want to try out a
free older version, try here:
[http://www.freeoffice.com/en/](http://www.freeoffice.com/en/)

[I am not direct or indirect affiliated with the company. Just a happy user]

